# PE Exam in North Carolina (NC)



## Vico (Mar 6, 2017)

As North Carolina changed the process for the licensing starting this April exam, meaning that you do not need to register with them before the exam, I am wondering if there will be any Ethics or Law questions along with the NCEES topics? I tried to reach out to them by they suck at returning calls and emails. I was told that there will be separate ethics and law questions on the exam but I have not been able to verify that. Please help!


----------



## J_MEC (Mar 6, 2017)

I am taking the exam in North Carolina as well. North Carolina has a take home test with ethics / laws questions. It is part of the application and not part of the NCEES exam. See link below to access the application for North Carolina's website the Board exam is at the end of the application.

http://www.ncbels.org/forms/ncengapp.pdf


----------



## Vico (Mar 6, 2017)

MEC_SBU said:


> I am taking the exam in North Carolina as well. North Carolina has a take home test with ethics / laws questions. It is part of the application and not part of the NCEES exam. See link below to access the application for North Carolina's website the Board exam is at the end of the application.
> 
> http://www.ncbels.org/forms/ncengapp.pdf


Thanks for your reply! So, since the application process is after taking the test, there will be no questions related to ethics and laws on the exam day, right? Thanks again!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 6, 2017)

Vico said:


> Thanks for your reply! So, since the application process is after taking the test, there will be no questions related to ethics and laws on the exam day, right? Thanks again!


There are no law and/or ethics questions on the NCEES exam.  I belive, if NC is like other states, that the law and ethics test is part of the application process and therefore must be done PRIOR to sitting for the NCEES exam.


----------



## J_MEC (Mar 6, 2017)

Audi Driver, NC actually decoupled the exam for April 2017 and requires you to pass the NCEES PE exam BEFORE applying. This means the law/ethics test will actually be done AFTER the NCEES exam. I originally applied to sit for the April 2017 exam before they announced the decoupling and they mailed my application back to me with a letter explaining the new process.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 9, 2017)

MEC_SBU said:


> Audi Driver, NC actually decoupled the exam for April 2017 and requires you to pass the NCEES PE exam BEFORE applying. This means the law/ethics test will actually be done AFTER the NCEES exam. I originally applied to sit for the April 2017 exam before they announced the decoupling and they mailed my application back to me with a letter explaining the new process.


That is odd and counter-intuitive.  Does not NCEES require that you get approval from your state to sit for the exam?  How do they (NC) determine who is approved?


----------



## J_MEC (Mar 9, 2017)

Audi Driver, see excerpt below. For full notice you can see .pdf at this link http://www.ncbels.org/forms/decoupling final.pdf



> Beginning November 1st PE applicants who qualify will no longer make application to the North Carolina Board to take the PE exam. The applicant will go directly to NCEES and sign up to take the PE exam.
> 
> ....
> 
> *Only those applicants that have met the education requirements and have passed the FE exam may sit directly for the PE exam prior to having gained the required experience. Then upon gaining the required experience apply for the PE license. *


----------

